# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  что-то внутри...

## Unlimka

Я хочу вам показать то, что не понимают во мне мои друзья и близкие...Я пришла на этот форум что бы с ума не сойти, я пыталась покньчить жизь самоубийством 6 раз меня спасали...Я больше так не могу...жить не хочу, но и умереть не получается...Друг говрит что я себя желею, и что я просто хожу такой что бы меня пожалели...я стала вести дневник...Одна просьбы прочитайте и скажите мне что вы думаете....


 25 Апрель

Встала в 2 часа дня…И опять депрессия…какая то непонятна, непонятая…Почему меня так часто в последнее время преследует это чувство…Чувство непонятости, будто что-то осталось «за кадром»…Непонятно…Мне вообще в последнее время всё непонятно(((…Непонятно почему на меня обижаются подруги и друзья…или чем я их обижаю…Непонятно почему когда я хочу быть с человеком, то он этого не хочет…Интересно, как бы объяснили моё состояние психиаторы…Да Вы правильно прочитали, не психологи, а психиаторы... Банальная депрессия? Нет… Что-то иное…Чувство собственной ненужности…Тоже нет…Я себе, пока, нужна…Тогда что???????? Что????????? Мне не понять…Может весна и влюбленность? Даааааа, самой то не смешно??? Смешно…Уже ничего не хочется…Раньше были какие-то цели, идеалы, стремления…а теперь ничего…просто тишина и тьма…Эй,  кто там на верху выключил последний софит???????)))) Иногда даже идти домой не хочется…Есть у человека такая болезнь, как амнезия…Вот прикольная штука, скажу я вам…Заболеть бы… Уйти из дома за хлебом и забыть…кто ты, откуда, и что здесь делаешь…И начать жизнь заново… с чистого листа, неисписанной страницы…Ха-ха-ха!!! Мечтай!!!  Дааааа, Зимфир…Убей в себе романтика или он убьет тебя... А если я не хочу???? Не хочу а надо!!!! Нет, не надо…я не  хочу быть как те, кто относится ко всему холодно и без интереса, я не хочу быть той, кто просто так может закрыть глаза на любовь…И я НЕХОЧУ быть той, кто ПРОСТО ОТВЕРГАЕТ…
Не хочешь??? Ладно…тогда готовься к тому что тебя будут бросать…ПУСТЬ…Тогда готовься к тому что ты будешь любить безответно…ПУСТЬ…И готовься к тому, что все будут считать тебя тряпкой…НЕТ!!!!ОНИ ТАК НЕ ПОСТУПЯТ!!! У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ ДРУЗЬЯ!!!....НАВЕНО(((( Вот ты сначала это выясни, есть они у тебя или нет, а потом …начинай любить…



26 Апрель

За полночь. Ненавижу…Всей своей маленькой душонкой ненавижу…Умереть…Уснуть и больше никогда не просыпаться…Нет…нельзя!!!!!!!!!!!! У тебя есть ради кого жить…НЕТ…НЕТУ…НЕНАВИЖУ ВСЕХ А ОСОЬЕННО СЕБЯ…За что???? Ты спрашиваешь за что я себя ненавижу…???????Да за всё…ЗА ВСЁ…За то что слаба натурой и не могу сдержать слёз, за то что понимаю то, что завтра буду снова улыбаться…За то что больно, а я ничего не могу с этим поделать…Успокойся…Всё ещё будет хорошо…НИБУДЕТ…НИЧЕГО УЖЕ НИБУДЕТ ХОРОШО…Я понимаю одну истину и мне просто не хочется жить…Я понимаю то, что через день, неделю или месяц я снова буду девочкой с одной улицы, клеевой девчонкой из соседней квартиры, или просто той…с которой он один раз переспал…Один мой хороший знакомый написал: Мне хочется умереть, а в меня суют еду и говорят «ЖИВИ»…Ненавижу себя за эти мысли…



26 Апрель

Полдень…Фишка…настроения никакого, но ощущение чего-то хорошего засело глубоко и гложет…Непонятно, или больше неприятно…Привыкла жить без хорошего…Сегодня всю ночь думала о том, как бы уснуть и не проснуться…


5 май 


Почти вечер. Неужели я много прошу…просто любить – это не много…Ну почему я опять плачу??? ПОЧЕМУ??????? Я не понимаю…почему мы не вместе…Он не любит и я не нравлюсь…А это мудак мне всю жизнь исковеркал…Жизнь пиздец какая смешная, только очень пиздец…Вы никогда не задумывались почему глаза – это зеркало души??? А я это поняла… Потому что мы живём в зазеркалье…У нас нет ничего правильного…а тем более святого…И когда я об этом думаю мне становиться очень плохо…Я думала, что это очередная депрессия…И что она закончиться с первыми числами мая…но она не прошла…Более того она усилилась((((Мне плохо…И я не понимаю почему(((Я хочу любить, радовать всех и радоваться сама, но не могу…Кто-то  там внутри меня просто съедает меня заживо…Оно гложет…убивает…УНИЧТОЖАЕТ МЕНЯ…Самое страшное что мне это нравиться… Я становлюсь бездушным существом…Умершим, безликим, без тени и сердца…Я УМИРАЮ…И жду пока придёт покой…Вечный покой…Темнота…Ночь…Только в них я могу найти счастье…Я как вампир боюсь дневного света и людей…НО Я НИХОЧУ!!! Я НИХОЧУ БЫТЬ ИЗГОЕМ!!! Я хочу жить, пусть не ради себя, но ради других…А ИМ ПЛЕВАТЬ!!!!!!Я им пытаюсь дать себя а они втаптывают меня в грязь…Я устала…Вернее усталО…Я никто…Я низшее, безликое, никому не нужное создание…Зачем я вам…Зачем я здесь…Зачем я вообще…ЗАЧЕМ???



6 май


Ничего, пустота...Ничем не заполняемая...Только мрак и одиночество...Я никому не нужна...ни сейчас ни вчера ни завтра…



13 Май
За полночь…И опять слёзы…Не надо плакать, не стоит…А если хочется…если сердце разрывается от чего-то непонятного??? Я ХОЧУ ЛЮБИТЬ!!!!ПОЧЕМУ МЕНЯ НЕ ЛЮБЯТ???Я не понимаю…Что я??? Кто я??? Зачем и когда??? Просто любить… Ничего не прося в замен…ДАЙТЕ МНЕ ЛЮБОВЬ  Я ВАМ ОТДАВ ВСЁ ЧТО У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ(((Не слышат…Они тебя не слышат…Ты одна…совсем одна, и не нужна никому ни сегодня ни вчера ни завтра…Забудь о весне…Она противна, однообразна…Зачем тебе любовь? Ведь есть деньги, секс…и ты наконец…Убей в себе остатки того цветка, что ты называла любовью…Пусть он умрёт не получив влаги…засохнет…погибнет…БРЕД…КАКОЙ ЖЕ БРЕД…Как можно убить в себе то, чего никогда небыло? Да, во мне никогда небыло любви)))Это просто ложные чувства…Ирония, пародия на любовь…Корысть с другой стороны…А корысть в себе убить  очень трудно…Это всё равно, что убить в себе чувства к свободе…БОЖЕ МОЙ, КАК ЖЕ Я УСТАЛА…бред…




6 июнь
Вечер, но ещё не темно…Мечта о счастье умерла полностью…Вернее нет…Её убили…Убили близкие мне люди…Хотя добра, они растоптали самое святое во мне: веру в дружбу (не в любовь, а в дружбу), веру в сострадание и понимание…Как же они все не поймут, что сейчас не то время когда всем нужны ум, честь, и совесть…Сейчас все ищут то, что лучше…Мы идеек к идеалам по трупам людей, которых 10 минут назад называли самыми близкими…НЕЧЕСНО!!!БОЛЬНО!!!НЕВЫНОСИМО ОБИДНО!!!!!!!!! Когда это всё закончится?! Когда же наконец люди закончат искать глянец и гламур??? Коде же наконец все будут ценить то, что внутри человека…НИКОГДА!!! Слышишь? Никогда этого не будет…Тебя правильно назвали: ты – девочка-жилетка, ты ещё не любовь но и не дружба, ты секс…Ты машина промежуточного времени между любовью и дружбой…Ты – вечное ничто!!!! Забудь про всех…Наплюй на всех!!! НЕМОГУ…Они сравнивают тебя с нечеловеком…с существом безликим и не понятным…А ты сама прекрасно понимаешь, что то что непонятно, то чуждо для них…Ты им не нужна…У тебя есть ты…И только ты…НЕТ!!! У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ НЕБО…Оно слишком высоко…ХРОШО…ТОГДА У МЕНЯ ЕСТЬ АСФАЛЬТ И 9 ЭТАЖ…Нет…ты не умрёшь…Слаба натурой, что бы взять нож и вскрыть вены…СЛАБАЧКА!!! Нет…Я не слабачка…я просто трусиха…

----------


## Аска

Что ты хочешь услышать? Что, по-твоему, я или кто-то другой, кто это прочел, должны сказать? О чем?
Мне знакомы твои чувства, несомненно.
Но постарайся ответить _для себя_ на вопрос: "Зачем я веду дневник?"
Конечно, все люди разные, но все те кусочки, клочки, тетрадочки и блокнотики, в которые я вкладываю хоть каплю души, где я пишу что-то о своей душе, спрятаны так глубоко и далеко, что и сама боюсь не найти. Я писала и пишу о самом сокровенном, о том, что не могу сказать или выразить голосом, стихотворением, песней. Мне становится проще разобраться в себе, когда мои чувства лежат передо мной на листе бумаги. И потом - бумага не краснеет (с)
Если то, что написанно выше - кусочек тебя, то зачем выставлять это на всеобщее обозрение?
Или ты хочешь получить порцию сочувствия?
Задумайся...

------------
Это не обличающее нравоучение, не проповедь, я желаю тебе добра. Разберись в себе - станет легче. Мне помогло.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У тебя психическое растройство. Скорей всего из за неразделённой любви. Жизнь складывается не так как хотелось бы.
Выложи данное про себя: сколько лет, где живёшь, с кем живёшь, учишься, работешь, дети и т.д.

----------


## S.E.L.L.

если говорить про психическое расстройство, то помойму оно тут у подавляющего большинства, а люди приходят сюда не для того чтоб им диагноз ставили... наверно...

----------


## Unlimka

*Aska*
Я не жду что бы меня жалели, а тем более сочувствовали, этот дневник я давно превратила в книгу, она почти дописанна...Я просто хотела поделится..Если помешала извените...

----------


## Unlimka

*Волк-Одиночка*
мне 21, Москва, живу одна, и работаю и учусь, детей нет...Их просто не может быть...А любви в жизни никогда небыло...Я не хочу любить...
*S.E.L.L.*
ставить диагнозы людям которых совсем не знаешь по моему не только не правильно а вообще бред...

----------


## Вия

s.e.l.l nikto ne mojet sudit o celoveke a tocnee
pricinu po kotoroi ona ne hocet jit.um znai ti ne odna.ti naidew svoy lybov...ya ee nawla.i jaley ob etom.ya was s etoi lybov' no on ucitsya uehal i priedet v nacale octyabrya...no nam cerez mnogoe priwlos proiti...i ya posle vsego togo cto prowla ustala jit'...dowla kak govoritsya do tocki.+ ewe naruwena iz-za etih ispitanii.:-(est lydi kotorie tebya lybyat...pover.

----------


## Аска

*Unlimka*, ты никому не помешала.
Еще раз прости, если получилось резко или обидно, я не хотела тебя задеть. Ты просила дать отзыв, я постаралась написать, что думаю, едва ли ты хотела услышать ложь, или лесть, или просто пустой треп.
А то ,что ты пишешь книгу, безусловно, достойно уважения. Удачи тебе, постарайся справиться.

----------

